# Thinking About A 2007 21rs



## Steve (Jul 14, 2007)

We just looked at a 2007 21RS and we love it all around, perfect size, nice features, but this being the first "hard shell" trailer we may purchase, I'm a little nervous to make the plunge. We currently own a tent trailer but are looking forward to having something that is easier to pack up and go.

A couple of questions for you experienced outbackers:

1. The salesman told us that it is difficult to fit two 12V batteries, so he either uses one 12V battery or two 6V batteries. I've seen some battery posts on this forum, but is it really true that two 12V batteries won't fit? That makes me a bit nervous to be gone for more than a few days on one battery. We do a fair amount of dry camping. I suppose we could bring another 12V battery with us, just in case.

2. The insulation that covers the tanks on the bottom of the trailer...looks a little flimsy. Looks like its plastic covered cardboard or something. Has anyone had any problems with that stuff? Its also hanging down a bit in several places, like actually touching one of the axles, and he said that was normal because he's seen it on other Outbacks. Can anyone comment on this?

3. We also noticed around one of the heater vents that the flooring was peeling up a bit already, has anyone had a lot of issues like that?

4. Any other comments that might help me feel a little more comfortable buying an Outback?

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Steve









I can't help w/ your questions, but I'm sure you'll get plenty of good sound advice soon.

I just wanted to say ....







*to Outbackers*

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve said:


> We just looked at a 2007 21RS and we love it all around, perfect size, nice features, but this being the first "hard shell" trailer we may purchase, I'm a little nervous to make the plunge. We currently own a tent trailer but are looking forward to having something that is easier to pack up and go.
> 
> A couple of questions for you experienced outbackers:
> 
> ...


These are just my opinions.

1) Not sure, we don't dry camp, but were there is a will......

2) My 21, and now my 28, does the same. Make sure its securly fastened all the way around on the edges and no tears, rips, or cuts, and you will be fine.

3) Our floor vents have a flange that covers the flooring cuting, it has a little curlup, but the flanges keep it pressed down. If its dry, it shouldn't be a problem.

4) a: You get the Outbacker family to help with most any issue you have! b: They seem to hold their value, c: they are a good quality camper for the money, lots of neat things you won't find on other campers. d: They are good looking campers going down the road! e: We did A LOT of research and found that the Outbacks had less issues than other brands. All TT have some issues that you may have to work out, Outbacks just seem to have less of them, IMO.

I don't think you'll be sorry.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Steve!









Your salesman's a dufus, but that's fairly par-for-the-course in this business. Here's a picture of dual 6-Volt batteries on my 2006 Outback. 








I would be concerned about the floor - sounds like it is not glued down properly in that spot, which makes me wonder about the rest of it.


----------



## Aunt B (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Aunt B here. We just got a 21-rs at the end of April and love it. We also had a pop-up and this is really a nice transition from that. I'm troubled that the things you mention are wrong with that unit. These are things that need to be addressed and corrected before purchase or I would pass on that unit. Yes it is a plastic bottom but it should be well secured and nothing hanging down. It has double battery trays on it and so advertised in the brochure. I think 2 - 6 volts are the best way to go but only if you intend to dry camp a lot. We just use shore power so it doesn't really matter to us. I would strongly suggest you get at least the 1000# sway bar set up (we have an equilizer and love it) and make sure you have a large enough tv (tow vehicle) to pull it. For being next to the smallest in yhe fleet it is still a stought little puppy to pull. And you would find that out if you had a large grade or hill to climb. I would think the others on this forum would agree with us on this because we think th OB is the finest camping trailer out there. Just don't let some pushy salesman get rid of his junk on you or you'll never be happy.

Thanks for asking for our opinion.

Aunt B


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

That seem a little harsh on that unit, he just said the buttom was hanging a bit, and touching the axil. I'll bet if you look under your unit, there would be spots that hang lower than others, and look a bit wavy. Both units I have had did that. He should make sure the fastening around the edges is good. And the same with the flooring around the floor vents, pull up your covers and see. I guess it depends on iff he can see the flooring curling up without removing the cover. If so, that could be an issue.


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2007)

having_fun said:


> That seem a little harsh on that unit, he just said the buttom was hanging a bit, and touching the axil. I'll bet if you look under your unit, there would be spots that hang lower than others, and look a bit wavy. Both units I have had did that. He should make sure the fastening around the edges is good. And the same with the flooring around the floor vents, pull up your covers and see. IMO, neither one of those issue are out of the ordinary.


I figured it probably wasn't defective workmanship, but I feel a little better knowing that someone else has seen that also. It definitely looks a little sloppy and perhaps that is an area they can improve on in the future. I realize it provides some protection for the tanks, especially when its cold.

Thanks for all the advice.

Steve


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Your salesman's a dufus.....


....... Tell us how you really feel........


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Steve
















Outbackers! 

We have the 28krs...

We didn't notice any problem with our floors until we replaced the floor vents with closing vents. When we pulled the old ones, the hole in one of them was cut so large that after the vent was placed down, the floor on one side is barely under the vent, causing a slight ripple. The new vents are a teeny bit narrower without a flange on the edges. We had to drill holes in the vents and screw them into the floor, otherwise they would slide and you would see the edge of the flooring









Overall, we are very happy with our Outback and would buy it all over again









Please keep us posted on your decision...


----------



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

We've had our 21RS for 4 years now...and the last year we've been living in it (full time RVers since June 2006). Our undercarriage is sealed very well - you shouldn't have to compromise on that one! We have two 12 volt batteries - and since we do boondock most of the time, I'm sure we'll be switching to 2 6 volts also (as someone else has recommended!). We prefer the older model (2003) since we have full under the sofa storage









Our floor vents and linoleum are in great shape - no problems. However, if anyone finds a floor vent that does not buckle under pressure - let us know;-)

The only issue we HAD was the side/bike door - which Keystone had made a change in the 2004 models (the previous 'door' was a poor excuse for a door and would fly open when travelling!!) We love our unit and at times have thought we'd like a side slide too (for more room). However, since we like fitting into most campsites (like National Forests) - we'll keep to the smaller one!

Hope you enjoy your Outback and hope to see you at the next Rally (which we really enjoyed meeting folks in Zion, UT!)!! (That was our first Outback Rally - it was neat seeing so many of us - and of course the S.O.B.'s (those who do not have Outback travel trailers but have SOME OTHER BRAND (that was cute;-))


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

KenKat said:


> ...and the last year we've been living in it (full time RVers since June 2006).



Holy cow, that's hard core


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Steve said:


> 2. The insulation that covers the tanks on the bottom of the trailer...looks a little flimsy. Looks like its plastic covered cardboard or something. Has anyone had any problems with that stuff? Its also hanging down a bit in several places, like actually touching one of the axles, and he said that was normal because he's seen it on other Outbacks. Can anyone comment on this?


This is normal.

The cover on the bottom of the trailer is not really insulation. It is, as you mention, a corregated plastic material. It's purpose is to cover up all the wires, pipes, tanks and stuff under the trailer. It is only attached on the edges, thus it does hang down in the middle often touching the axles.

The cover is really a manufacturing convenience. They install the cover on the bottom, then "throw" the wires and pipes into the space between the floor and the cover (as opposed to performing strict cable management with tie-wraps and mountings). Some on Outbackers consider this an abomination, others recognize the cost savings achieved by the manufacturer by this technique and are willing to ignore it.

Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*WELCOME TO........................................*


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Your salesman's a dufus.....


....... Tell us how you really feel........








[/quote]

Most RV salespersons are only interested on thing...making a sale.

I'd bet most of them wouldn't know a 6 volt RV battery from a AAA battery.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm a little concerned about the underbelly touching the axle thing. If I were you, I would crawl underneath and see if it looks like the screws that are holding it up are secured. Keystone, as we know, likes to use screws that are not stainless steel, and tend to rust, so if these screws aren't properly holding the belly cover and it falls (like in Swany's post) at a later date, it could be rough getting the screws out. I would make them fix it. I would also make them secure the flooring around the vents. It doesn't need to flex while traveling. It is just that they lay it while on an assembly line and don't take the time to use linoleum adhesive. I believe if it is rolling up now, that eventually with heat and time the problem will only get worse. They figure that they screw the vents down around it so it isn't going anywhere. I took my screws out and put in drop in vents so that cleaning them out would be easier by the way. The battery issue has been addressed already, but here is my point.

Shoddy workmanship is always a possibility, but that does not mean that you have to settle for it. If this one bothers you in ANY way take that as a warning from your inner self that you should NOT get involved. If you want that trailer, make a deal, but the only way you will close on the deal is if they drop the belly and fix it to your satisfaction PRIOR to delivery AND secure the flooring around the vents with some vinyl adhesive. Satisfaction prior to delivery is always the best way to get them to address things because once they have your money they are not as motivated as they are when they want it. Put this all in writing when you work the deal and put a time limit for delivery as well.

Just my 2 cents.

Darlene


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Darlene is right on the money. ... and if there is one thing I have learned from being a member of this forum, CHECK THE DEALERS WORK BEFORE YOU PULL OUT OF THE LOT!

Calling your salesman a Dufus is mild! I'm a camping newbie and figured out battery configurations before I bought my trailer thanks to the good folks in this forum! Your salesman should know this... it is his profession... he's a complete idiot!

If this dealership hires a guy like this to sell the trailers, who are they hiring in the service department? (You'd hate to have them drill into one of your tanks while trying to secure the underbelly!)

My wife and I were looking at the 21RS trailers before we settled on the 26RS (4 kids). It is a great floor plan and a well appointed trailer. Recently there have been some new models by other manufacturers that are similar (all be it, a bit more stripped down). You may want to look there as well, but be sure to compare the construction to that of the Outback.

Welcome to the forum! Use the Search function at the top right of the page to learn about any subject you choose. You'll find advice from many knowledgable people with decades of camping experience. Some of em are down right funny too!


----------



## Steve (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice on this trailer. We really do like it so this will give us some thought and check it out some more and proceed with caution. Hopefully get a good deal out of it. It is good to know there is such good response on questions like this.

About the salesman, I usually have no trust at all in most salesman so I am very careful before buying, hence this forum entry, but he seems like a decent guy. There wasn't a lot of high pressure sales tactics which we liked. Its always possible I misunderstood him also.

In any case, with this good feedback, I can go back with more information that I didn't have before to make sure we get the configuaration we need on the batteries for example.

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OK, you've had twenty hours to consider buying your Outback since posting this on the forum.









So, go ahead and make the deal.









Mark


----------

